# AKC- ILP Pictures



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Well I'm sending in an application for an ILP for Angel probably tomorrow, and I just finished taking some pictures. I've narrowed it down to my favorites, but I can't decide from there. Help, please? (I know, it's kind of a lame thread, but I want to send in the best pictures I can). Tell me what ones you guys think look the best and help me narrow it down!

Here's #1: A side pose (I am kind of leaning towards this one, but is it a problem that half of her paw is cut off? lol)










#2: The other side pose (her tongue's sticking out and I don't like the angle as much)










#3: Head shot showing facial features of dog










And #4: Another head shot (this one is JUST of her head though...)


----------



## luna_17 (Aug 16, 2008)

well first of all i would love to say what a gorgeous dog she is a stunner!!! my favourite is of the first one where you took a side photo and the head shot that is a stunner you should put that in a frame lol. Good luck hope everything goes well for you 
Best of luck from Me and Luna


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

luna_17 said:


> well first of all i would love to say what a gorgeous dog she is a stunner!!! *my favourite is of the first one where you took a side photo and the head shot that is a stunner you should put that in a frame *lol. Good luck hope everything goes well for you
> Best of luck from Me and Luna


ITA!!! She is gorgeous and those are great pics.


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

Angel is an Angel! Great shots.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I would pick #1 for the side shot.

You need a new front shot...according to the ILP rules the dog has to be standing for the front shot as well, so I'm afraid neither #3 nor #4 will work. #4's really cute though  you just can't use it for this.

Good luck


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The #1 photo would be good for the side view because you can see the shape of the head better in that one. You do need a standing one for the front photo. Good luck with your registration. I have to do the same thing for Rio. What will Angel's full name be?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Don't worry Crazy for Collies you dog is a "shoe in". Just get a good standing shot from the front and you should not have any problems. Good Luck to you.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Whoopsies  I will get the camera out again... 

I think I'm just going to have her name be Angel because she's registered with the American Border Collie Association and her full name is Angel... and we're also attaching a photocopy of her papers with the ABCA so I don't want to mess everything up...


----------



## bcpon (Jun 19, 2008)

You know, if Angel is registered with ABCA and has a 3 generation ABCA pedigree complete with registration numbers for all the dogs included in the pedigree, she's eligible for full AKC registration instead of ILP/PAL. The process is pretty much the same as ILP with sending in pictures, etc.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Ok- is this face shot good?










And while I was at it I took another picture (side shot) which one is better this one or the first one I took?


----------



## KelliCZ (Aug 1, 2008)

Very pretty Angel 

- I don't read the ILP directions as needing a head shot though - more the same as the side shot from the front of the dog , Showing the entire front of the dog


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

KelliCZ said:


> Very pretty Angel
> 
> - I don't read the ILP directions as needing a head shot though - more the same as the side shot from the front of the dog , Showing the entire front of the dog


Right, it's really a "front shot" showing the whole dog, just facing you. The shot should be taken on the same level as the dog rather than pointing down at him/her.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

-goes and grabs camera- Wow...... I need help....

I think I did this one right...


----------



## Patt (Feb 12, 2008)

That latest side and front shots look great. She is so pretty.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

The first side shot because there is no background "clutter" as per instructions on the form and the last front shot. She is indeed a beauty.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I agree with agility collie mom...as Inga said your dog is a shoe-in, so it's really a matter of making sure you abide by the picture rules as closely as possible.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

I like the first side shot and the last front shot. The side shot of her out by the grass is also nice but if it doesn't abide by the guidelines because of the background, then I think you should go with the first.

Somebody fill me in here: what's ILP?


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

ILP stands for Indefinite Listing Privilege Program. It is a registration program for purebred dogs (who do not have AKC papers), of registrable breeds and their owners to participate in many of the AKC's most popular events: Obedience trials, rally, tracking tests, agility trials, lure coursing, herding tests and trials, hunt tests earthdog, and jr showmanship.


----------



## Crazy for Collies (Aug 26, 2007)

Yay! I finally did it! lol. Thanks for all of your suggestions and comments guys... I don't know what I would have done without them  All i need for Angel's ILP now is a vet certificate saying she's spayed...


----------

